# raptor pellets



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

ok now, i keep seeing people talking about the raptor pellets. has any one actually used them to kill something that isnt an arm reach out? if so then you would know that they are crap. i bought them and i didnt like they way they felt. so i killed a squirrel and i used the corpse as a target. at 35 yards with my winchester 1000x .177 rifle with a 7.9 g pointed premier i was able to hit a 1/4" group in the chest every time and it penetrated little over 1/2 and inch in. where as the raptor at 35 yards was shooting an inch and a 1/2 group and was only able to penetrate between 1/4 and 1/2 inches in. plus too light of pellets will screw up guns because there is too much force pushing so little resistance.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well they shoot fanstastic out of my benjamin sheridan. Ive killed a few squirrels with them with either head or neck shots.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i shot and killed alot of things with my rws my gun shooots 1250 and I dont know what it shoots with the rapters


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

go try this and look a the 2 vodeo http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Action=Videos


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but i went to the link and saw a guy kill a pig with an airgun. I didn't have sound on the computer, so i couldn't hear what he was saying, but an AIRGUN??!? Also, the tout the speed of the new PBA pellets, mostly b/c of teh "alloy" they are made of- they don't mention the fact that the pellets weigh less than 6 grains. I find it all difficult to believe, especially killing a pig. :-?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

ya I couldent belive it eatyer un till i lessened to it it sounds like a pellet gun and he says he is using a 1250 with the rapters so it about 1600
he allso sayes it is 180pound pig


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Just got my new air rifle today (gamo Elite), boy is this thing wicked. Had the gun zeroed in 3 shots.
I was impressed how accurate it is and how easy it was to site in. I sited it in with lead pellets @ 25 yds, then shot the raptor,what a difference, 1 1/2" higher and smoking thur the target .stepped back to 65 yds finally bringing it back to the bulls eye. Still smoking thur the target and accurate with in 1/4 in .I'am starting to feel guilty for any varmint that get in front these cross hare's,notttttttttttt. I don't know about pigs ,but the vermin in this area are about to meet there raptor.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sniper 911,

As I have said, the fact that the pellets do not work well in _your_ gun does not make them suck. You simply have to find another type of ammo for your particular rifle. It may be that the Winchester rifles are made with different metal, it may be a different rate of twist, but mostly, Gamo makes the Raptor Pellets, and they designed them using Gamo rifles to match, so a Gamo rifle is better suited to the use of these pellets. But stop bashing the ammo until you've used it in more than one gun.

Secondly, in the full version of the video you saw on the website, the pellet rifle used is the Gamo Hunter Extreme, designed to generate 1250 fps with regular lead pellets, and in the chrono test, actually managed 1638 fps with PBA pellets. Only then did he make test shots on a dry boar skull, one to the temple, the other between the eyes. Both shots managed full penetration. (And of the 2 pigs shot in the video, both shot at only about ten yards, the first was just a little one, to be sure it would work, and the second was taken after he showed that the gun had enough power.)

Lastly, you aren't _supposed_ to go out and try to make 50-100 yard shots with any _regular_ air rifle, you're supposed to get as close as you can. You have to do everything you can to maximize the use of the energy. I personally love it when I am able to get close enough to a squirrel to take a shot at what seems like arm's length.

Oh, and the fact that the pellets are light shouldn't bother your gun, provided you use them the way they are meant to be used. To designate something "hunting pellets only", that means that they aren't supposed to be shot by the tin at paper or cans, they are supposed to be used for _hunting_. When hunting, you don't take as many shots, and they aren't often, so when you're not hunting, switch back to lead and save your gun.

:sniper:


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll have to agree with clean kill 47, I went to my buddies house last weekend to do some pratcice shooting and showed him the raptors ,and he shot a few and his gun did the exact opposite of how mine shot . My elite shot 1 1/2" higher with the raptor . My buddy has a bemin and his gun shot 2 1/2" lower . Now his gun is about 8 yrs old and the twist does not seem to be the same . But Gamo designed the raptor to shoot from there guns ,not that they won't shoot from other gun's .But the steel they use and the twist has alot to do with it . Now shooting the lead at 30 yds both gun were deadly . I did notice that even different lead pellets that he had verses what i had effected both guns slightly,but not enought to worry about. So what ever you think works best in your gun ,stick with it .I still think the raptors are awsome


----------

